# Hop Balls any one use these?



## mash head (11/8/13)

I.I


----------



## mash head (11/8/13)

Ive found these on Ebay and was wondering weather any one has used them and what they think of them.


----------



## Lodan (11/8/13)

I've used mine once. What i found is that you will need to have a few of them so as not to overload the ball and underutilise your hops.
38g of pellet is too much for one ball imo


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (11/8/13)

I use them to dry hop and in the boil if I am doing a beer that does not need much hops.
I don't like putting in more than about 25-30g of hops in mine.


----------



## Batz (11/8/13)

I use them to dry hop in the keg, they are great for this.

Batz


----------



## hoppy2B (11/8/13)

I used one for the first time last week. Put in 50 grams for dry hopping with a large polished rock shaped like an egg to get it to sink, but even then it didn't sink properly. Same story with anything I suppose. :huh:


----------



## DU99 (11/8/13)

i got mine from T2.. 3" in Dia handy in dry hopping but i only use 25 grams as the hops tend to swell up


----------



## mash head (11/8/13)

I was thinking they would be good to contain much of the trub that hop pellets create. Are they good for this??


----------



## slcmorro (11/8/13)

^ that's exactly what they're for.


----------



## QldKev (11/8/13)

How do you find they last? All the ones i have tried have broken after a few brews


----------



## DU99 (11/8/13)

found these nice size ones ordered 3
QK only issue i have had is the chain breaking..


----------



## mmmyummybeer (11/8/13)

I use the dental floss when dry hoping in the keg, you can still put the lid on. You could use it when the chain breaks DU99


----------



## DU99 (11/8/13)

i prefer to use T2 fillable bags in fermenter,but thanks for the advice.


----------



## spog (11/8/13)

*i use both the smaller tea pot size and the larger 3" types,but dont over pack them. also the hops can be sprinkled around the veggie patch to keep the snails away . ..cheers..spog... *


----------



## Josh SA (11/8/13)

The small pin/pivot on the latch seems to be of a different material & therefore corroded away in only two brews.

I now just use a tiny bulldog clip to bold it closed.


----------

